# Minnesota?



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Any members from Minnesota here? Or at least close?

I posted a similair post over at hm.com I'm getting ready to move to Minnesota from Oregon where I've lived my whole life. Just curious. I'll be off the internet for a month or more during the transfer.

~~Bill~~


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

That is cool... Afriad I don't live close enough and don't know anybody but I am sure it would be a sweat move to get out there and see new places. I hope everything goes well...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

It's cold eleven months out of the year, cool for one month, everyone speaks Norwegian and eats pickled fish, and they all go ice fishing in the winter. How's that for stereotyping?

But seriously, why would you want to move from beautiful, mild, liberal Oregon to freezing, barren, out-there-on-the-prairie Minnesota? Probably being transferred with your work, eh? (That reminds me, they say "eh" a lot).

Sorry. I didn't mean to scare you. But then again, considering the forum, perhaps I did!

PS: My signature line is purely coincedental!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck with the move, and we'll be waiting to hear from you when its over.

Also, love the sig dougspaulding. MST3K is one of my favorite shows. Too bad the movie isn't too readily available on DVD these days. Stupid legal battles...


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Everyone keeps warning me of the harsh weather, lol It don't bother me I actually like the cold but rest assured I've been up there many times, I have family there. 
My real father whom I havent seen for almost 12 years has gotten cancer and a weird turn of events... my Mom who hasnt seen him in almost 24 years!!! Went up to take care of him and they wound up falling in love agian and they got re-married!? Nobody was more shocked or confused then me. Long story short, with the shop closing and nothing to do my Dad suggested I move up to Minnesota and a flip of the coin later I made the choice to move to the cold. 
What the hell it is MST3k territory after all :voorhees: 

~~Bill~~


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah good luck with the move. Yeah I actually use to live in Minnesota when I was a kid. I don't remember to much only that there is a lot of hills in Minnesota.


----------

